# Our Family



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

what a bunch of cuties!! I'm sure they keep Sunny busy...


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Awwww We love kitties .... My husband and I have 4 at home


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

awwe...so cute. I have 2 persians, a cock-a-poo and an eski-poo and Charlie. I have yet to get a picture with all 5 on......I'm thinking it's impossible...LOL...Anyway, here are my 2 persians..

http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m315/SoulPatroll/BlazePumpkin.jpg


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

What beauties Mary! Missy reminds me of Bella, but Bella has no white. Same color stripes though. The other two are so sweet.....so sorry about Possum. Puddin looks like a real sweetie. Beautiful!


----------



## MrsMonk (Feb 25, 2007)

Charlie06 said:


> awwe...so cute. I have 2 persians, a cock-a-poo and an eski-poo and Charlie. I have yet to get a picture with all 5 on......I'm thinking it's impossible...LOL...Anyway, here are my 2 persians..
> 
> http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m315/SoulPatroll/BlazePumpkin.jpg


Woa.......Now thats some big cats!!!! They are stunning!! Whats an escipoo? Got a picture?


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

MrsMonk said:


> Woa.......Now thats some big cats!!!! They are stunning!! Whats an escipoo? Got a picture?


The cats are pretty small under all that hair..LOL
Jazzy is the eski-poo:
http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m315/SoulPatroll/Jazzy.jpg

Greta is the cock-a-poo:
http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m315/SoulPatroll/Greta.jpg


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

awww... Gretty looks the spitting image of our late Peaches. She's been gone a number of years now... but she was the sweetest little girl.

MrsMonk... your kitties are gorgeous!!


----------



## MrsMonk (Feb 25, 2007)

Charlie06 said:


> The cats are pretty small under all that hair..LOL
> Jazzy is the eski-poo:
> http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m315/SoulPatroll/Jazzy.jpg
> 
> ...


My spelling was rather bad on the eski-poo, sorry. Both of your "Poos" are soooo cute. Sure could lose them in a hard snow storm.


----------



## MrsMonk (Feb 25, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> awww... Gretty looks the spitting image of our late Peaches. She's been gone a number of years now... but she was the sweetest little girl.
> 
> MrsMonk... your kitties are gorgeous!!


Thank you so much. We have been together for a long time and they are family.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

MrsMonk said:


> My spelling was rather bad on the eski-poo, sorry. Both of your "Poos" are soooo cute. Sure could lose them in a hard snow storm.


Thank you so much.....they are great dogs. Both are turning 13 shortly. I hate that they're getting old....  ........ The do absolutely everything together. I can't imagine how it will be when one of them crosses over.


----------

